# Northern Quebec



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

Had a great trip up north last week. The season is way behind up there, a good percentage of the walleye we caught were still milking. My personal big fish for the trip were 5 lbs 1 oz. (walleye) and 25 lbs 6 oz. (northern). Surface temps ranged from 50 degrees to 61.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice fish DC! Where abouts do you go in Quebec? We're leaving this Sat for a lake about 4 hours north of Senneterre.


----------



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

Small world! We fish a small remote lake (even for that area) between Desmarisville and Waswanipi, so you’re in about the same general area. Fishing was slower than normal but still good. Some walleye were still milking and not in their normal spots. Probably caught the tail end of their spawn. What lake you fishing?


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Lac Opawica. Right before you get to Waswanipi we turn right on an old mining road. About a 45 min drive back to the lake. The water from that lake flows into the Waswanipi river.


----------



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha, very small world. We fish Lac Lewis. Probably take the same mining road!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

It is a small world! I have heard of Lac Lewis. Can't seem to find it on a map.


----------



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep, it’s usually un named on maps. Just northeast of Lac Short and directly north of Lac Relique. Look for the gravel airstrip on the southwest corner


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep, got it. When you make the sharp left after passing Lac Short we make a right and head southwest towards Opawica. Haha, the two lakes are only 5 miles apart! We rent a cabin off a native North American (Cree Indian). My grandfather started going up there in the 50's.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> Yep, got it. When you make the sharp left after passing Lac Short we make a right and head southwest towards Opawica. Haha, the two lakes are only 5 miles apart! We rent a cabin off a native North American (Cree Indian). My grandfather started going up there in the 50's.


Mike hope you and Richard’s family have a great safe trip! Tear um up!


----------



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

So great, sounds like the exact same story for our trip! We rough it though. 
Have a good trip, would love to hear about it and chat when you get back!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Had a great trip with beautiful weather, only had rain one afternoon. Caught well over a hundred eyes and a thousand 2-4lb pike! Best walleye was only 3.5lbs but my friend son tied into a nice 38" 11.5lb northern that gave him a fight for 15-20 min.
Big thanks to my friend Richard for taking my father and I, he started going in 1975. Hopefully its not his last...


----------

